# Obese mini donk



## Doc and Dudley (Jan 13, 2013)

I adopted a mini donk about 2 months ago. When I got her she was pretty fat. She is 2 years old. We have her in with our goats. We throw our goats feed twice a day. She eats with them but I know she doesn't get a whole lot cause they devour the feed pretty quick. I am thinking of separating her to help her loose some weight, but I am wondering if I should wait until spring time to do it. What is a safe way to help her loose some pounds?


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 16, 2013)

I would separate her for a while and see how that works. Give her a flake of hay in the morning and a flake at night. As often as you can, take her out once a day. Take her on a walk or lunge her for 5 minutes each way. I would start walking first so she gets in shape. Take it slow though because if you start out with a long period of lunging then she could get over worked and I don't know about you but I hate side aches!  Good luck! =)


----------

